# Bloodline help 4th gen pedigree



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

I just received my 4th Gen pedigree certificate and was wondering how do I tell what my pups bloodline is? Im mad I didnt get the analysis certificate. Guess I will have to do that now lol.. Thanks in advance


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

do you have anyway to post a picture of your pedigree?


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Not to where you could see it very well, why?


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

because it's necessary for us to look at the break down. it's very important in which way the dogs are matched up.


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

What is your dog's Sire and Dam's name on the ped? It's shot in the dark if they are online...but we can check


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

PARENTS
Sire RAYS REBEL MAX---------DAM RAYS GUARDIAN RED SASHA


ILL TRY AND GET A PIC UP FOR YALL


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Nothing on online peds, what are their sire and dam?


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Ive got pic of ped how do I get it up


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

upload the picture to a third party website like Photobucket which is free. When it is uploaded to photobucket, you can copy the IMG code and paste it into your new post.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)




----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

If Oldfort comes around again he can probably give you a ton of info with the Falins line, from what i know he based his kennel off of Mr. Falin himself. Falins, TNT, and Turpins are just about one and the same... contain alot of common dogs. Correct me if I'm wrong. I'm not sure about the bottom portion of your pedigree, but judging by the top half you probably have a pretty darn drivey dog.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

So is the names before the quotes there bloodline? I thought it may have been the owners names? Im new to all this so all info I can get is very appreciated. ANd IM sorry I dont know what u meant by your statement/question about a drivey dog?


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

the name before the " " is the name of the kennel not the bloodline. But, Falin/TNT is a champion ship kennel so they have a bloodline.

the bottom half (dam's line) isn't a championship line from what I can tell. I can't find much info on it. 

Drivey means gamey line. In APBT it means the dog has drive whether it be Dog aggression drive or working drive.


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Jrama said:


> So is the names before the quotes there bloodline? I thought it may have been the owners names? Im new to all this so all info I can get is very appreciated. ANd IM sorry I dont know what u meant by your statement/question about a drivey dog?


Lol it's ok to be confused! I believe the number of generations produced by a breeder in order to have a "bloodline" is 6 consecuatively within a pedigree. It is dog ettiquette to keep the "first name" of your breeders until you personally have accheived that number mark. Why it is so confusing is because people buy dogs and put their own name on other peoples work. Does that make any sense?

The simplest way to explain drive is the _desire_ to complete a task no matter what it is... Falins dogs tend to have their minds set on "work mode" from the beginning. Whether that's a good ol game of tug o war that lasts for FOREVER, or actual work by pulling, ect. They have a high tendency to be dog aggressive. My Turpins dog will never give up on a game of tug of war, we have to end the game ourselves.

These types of dogs need a job in order to be happy. If you don't have the mental stimulation on working bred dog they often times become distructive and depressed.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

She is only 8 wks so I personally cant tell much about that yet. I know it sounds crazy but she learn to sit in about 5 mins. I would like to get into weight pulling so thats good for her maybe. I also registered her with my last name so I guess Im one of those people lol. I didnt know, but I would also like to breed. So if she produced 6 gens. I could have a Pellom line? And thanks for the input yall have been great so far. Most boards Ive been too aint even replied yet.

So from my understanding she has a lot of Falin in her from her Sire, correct? which is top half , the bottom half is a bunch of people like me who used their names and cant really tell?

Maybe I should get a 7 gen and an analysis


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Anyone know whats up with the pink spots on her nose and pink around the eye?

I know what a rednose is, but what is the difference in blue nose and black, or is there


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

Jrama said:


> Maybe I should get a 7 gen and an analysis


No need, you can Search on any of those Falin names (GOOGLE THE NAME WITH PEDIGREE AFTER IT) and you can see as far back as possible.

The bottom half I can't find any of the dogs.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Yea Ive been looking all the falins have came up some with Ch and GR CH in them, so she has great, great, great grandparent that is GRCH?


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

pretty much yeah...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

Jrama said:


> Anyone know whats up with the pink spots on her nose and pink around the eye?
> 
> I know what a rednose is, but what is the difference in blue nose and black, or is there


She's a cutie. The pink/blue nose is called Dudley which is a fault. APBTs are supposed to have a solid nose color. This could change over the next few weeks since she is so young though. Colors are just colors and mean nothing.

I would hold off on the thought of breeding for now, and enjoy having a pup and learn as much as you can here. it would not be 6 litters from one dog, but producing off spring from her with a complementary dog, then producing off spring from the new pup then the new new pup then the new new new pup lmao ... which you will learn a lot more about matching dogs up for a breeding if you stick around, it's not about just throwing the best looking dogs together, especially if you get into weight pull...


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

oh yeah, not sure if you know this or not, but this will not be a big bulky dog according to your pedigree. it will be a sleek dog similar to the dog on the left side of my signature.


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Good I dont like the big, big bully look. I like the normal pit, kinda short and nice muscle tone, with kinda block head


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

These are falin dogs by OFK

http://www.gopitbull.com/pictures/19857-rebel-switch.html


----------



## SuthernStyles (Nov 7, 2009)

Is there a way I can add my dog online along with its pedigree


----------



## JFlowersLA (Oct 14, 2009)

ONLINE PEDIGREES


----------



## dixie (Apr 11, 2009)

isnt falins,tnt and turpins
strains off of watchdog


----------



## OldFortKennels (Mar 10, 2006)

Yess, basically TNT was ELI/Watchdog


----------

